# Lindsay Lohan in Not - Haftbefehl erlassen!



## Mandalorianer (20 Mai 2010)

Jetzt kann es richtig bitter für Lindsay Lohan werden. Sie verpasste heute einen Gerichtstermin im Beverly Hills Courthouse. Dort sollte über die Teilnahme an ihrem Anti-Alkohol-Programm gesprochen werden. Sie hat bisher nicht alle geforderten Kurse besucht und damit womöglich gegen ihre Bewährungsauflagen verstoßen. Statt wie angeordnet in Los Angeles vor der Richterin zu erscheinen, blieb Lindsay Lohan aber in Cannes bei den Filmfestspielen. Angeblich hatte sie ihren Reisepass verloren und konnte deshalb nicht anreisen. Doch auf solche Ausreden wollte sich Lindsays zuständige Richterin Marsha Revel nicht einlassen, erließ direkt zu Beginn der Verhandlung einen Haftbefehl und setzte eine Kaution von 100.000 Dollar aus. Sollte Lindsay die Kaution nicht stellen können, wandert sie direkt ins Gefängnis - bis zum nächsten Verhandlungstermin.

Ab sofort dürfe Lindsay keinerlei Alkohol mehr trinken. Sobald sie in Los Angeles landet, wird sie verhaftet und an einen tragbaren Alkohol-Tester angeschlossen (SCRAM). Einmal die Woche müsse sie sich von nun an zusätzlich einem Drogentest unterziehen. Die Richterin stellte klar, Lindsay zuvor gewarnt zu haben. Es gebe ernsthafte Bedenken wegen eines möglichen Drogenrückfalls. Bei einem tatsächlichen Verstoß gegen die Bewährungsauflagen, drohen Lindsay 180 Tage Haft.

*Puuuhh und nuu Lindsay ?

Gruss das Gollum*


----------



## Q (21 Mai 2010)

so isses vielleicht ja ein Weg, da der Geldhahn ja keine Wirkung gezeigt hat...  Danke für die Info Gollum.


----------



## krawutz (21 Mai 2010)

Man kann auch ein Meerschwein über die Gesetze belehren und in einen Käfig sperren - wird es deshalb klüger ?


----------



## Punisher (30 Okt. 2010)

krawutz schrieb:


> Man kann auch ein Meerschwein über die Gesetze belehren und in einen Käfig sperren - wird es deshalb klüger ?



Bei nem Meerschweinchen ist die Chance ungleich größer als bei Lindsay


----------

